# Can I ask... how many goats do you have?



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought it was a fun question and haven't seen this thread up anywhere else. 

Its become apparent my goat number will double and triple much like my horse number did. Except for the small fact of 10 goats being WAY cheaper than 10 horses. So if we have 10 horses that means I can have 50 goats right?! 

We started last summer with two and currently have six goats. Six goats now with the plans to re-home two baby bucklings and purchase two or three more milking does. I can see how we'll easily end up with ten goats.

How many goats do ya'll have?


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I have 5. 
Daisy, 2yr old LaMancha (American, I think) doe. 

Violet, 5 week old LaMancha x Boer doeling. 

Vinca, 5 week old LaMancha x Boer doeling(Violet's twin sister). 

Honey Suckle, 5 day old LaMancha x Nubian doeling.

Hawthorne, 5 day LaMancha x Nubian buckling (Daisy's son and Honey's twin). 

All the girls are staying for sure, but I'll be selling Hawthorne once the "V twins" are old enough to breed.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have 11 right now, all Nubians. April, Cassie, Rosie and Anna May-all 3 years old; Belle-20 months old; Cupid, Beta, Cabaret, Romeo, Titus, and Ramses all 3 months old. We are selling the five bucklings soon and keeping the doeling. That will make 6.


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

I have 5 also. It started with one adorable mini-Nubian wether, then literally 2 days later I found 3 does (1 alpine, 2 pygmys) and last summer another Nubian doe showed up. :thumb:

So far, I've avoiding breeding them and I'm trying really, really hard not to look at the "for sale" ads.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Over 50 boer counting kiddo's


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

15....2 Bucks, 6 Does, 3 Doelings, 3 Bucklings and 1 Wether. They are Pygmies and Pygerians, I no longer have any regiestered Pygmies  But hope to get back to registered goats soon


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Too many!! lol We have around 50 Boers and Nubians, that's adults and kids. And we have 4 does left to kid.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Maureen said:


> I thought it was a fun question and haven't seen this thread up anywhere else.
> 
> Its become apparent my goat number will double and triple much like my horse number did. Except for the small fact of 10 goats being WAY cheaper than 10 horses. So if we have 10 horses that means I can have 50 goats right?!
> 
> ...


10 horses = closer to 80 or 100 goats. I only have 21 Boers right now.:laugh:


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

Currently I have 4 goats. 2 Pygerian wethers (BlackJack and Bob), a pygmy doe (Bailey), and a nigerian dwarf doe (Dixie). My does are pregnant and due in April so our numbers will increase soon.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, let's see.... I currently have 22 does, bucks, kids, and one wether.

2 purebred ND's
1 ND/Pygmy and her triplet doelings! :shocked:
1 Spanish (I think?) cross with her twin bucklings (she had trips, but one I old as a bottle kid)
3 purebred LaManchas with their twin doelings, twin bucklings, and doeling/buckling twins
2 Boer cross yearling does
1 purebred Nubian buck
His Boer/LaMancha wether buddy. 

I will be selling all but two and possibly three of the kids though, so I will be back down to somewhere around 13 or 14.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 4 adult nigerian dwarf does (Katsumi, Sunni, Lovey and Tootsie), a nigerian dwarf buck (Walker) and a nigerian dwarf wether (Spinner)...plus we now have 3 doeling and 2 bucklings for a total of 11. I am tempted to keep a doeling, but I will probably be selling all the babies because I need the money to make improvements.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 5, one mama and her baby girl both Pygmys, two pregnant FFs, both La Mancha crosses and my pygmy buck.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

20 goats (31 if you count babies) They are Lamanchas, Recorded Grades and Nubian. Along with our Nubian/boer cross mutt, lol. All are registered with ADGA


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 15 right now. 6 adults and 9 kids. We are selling 1 adult, and will sell 4 kids. The rest of the kids are for my kids to use in 4-H.

We have a kiko/cross, a Nubian/boer and her 2yo Boer daughter, then that does yearling daughter lol
We also have 2 fullblood Boers.

Buying a spotted/dappled Nubian/boer doeling when she is ready in a couple of months.

We'll keep about 7 total. Possibly buy or lease a young registered buck later this summer for breeding


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I currently have 8 goats with plans to get two more ADGA registered does, and two Angora does.

Laylie - Full blood Alpine, 2 years old. Doe
Nellie - Full blood Nubian, 2 years old. Doe
Fauna - Nubian/Alpine cross, 9 months old. Doe
Eleanor - Full blood Nubian, 5 days old. *Retained from Nellie's kidding. Doe
Napoleon - Fainting goat, a year and a half old. Wether
Lorenzo - Full blood Boer, 7 weeks old. *Selling as a trained pack goat
Roosavelt - Full blood Nubian, 5 days old. 
Crater - Full blood Nubian, 5 days old.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have 15 goats total right now, not including babies. We have 8 Nigerian does, 2 Nigerian bucks, 2 LaMancha does, and one LaMancha buck...Numbers will soon grow  We also are hoping to get into Recorded Grades and Alpines.

~Nigerian Does~
CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan, who will be for sale after kidding
Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach, also for sale after kidding
Velvet Acres Superstar Sydney, for sale
Dill's F Talk That Talk
Dill's F Firecracker
Dill's GA Rinky Dink
Old Mountain Farm Intuition
Old Mountain Farm Xaira
Sugar Moon RB Beau-Laro
Sugar Moon RB Mine By Design
Dill's H Kiss Mine

~LaMancha Does~
South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama
Snow Kissed Izzi's Choco-Late

~Bucks~
Dill's GA Headliner*S
Sugar Moon O Sky Pilot*S
Mint*Leaf Flirt'N With Fire (LaMancha)


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 8 total.....they are all purebred Nubians.

Twilight(2yr old) kidded triplets two months ago-two doelings and one buckling

Star(2yr old) kidded QUADs-all bucklings ....one died and another "disappeared" 

Nugget-my buck


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I started with 2...then 4....then 6....then 10.....lol

Now Im at 14 plus kids and I plan to retain 2 or 3 kids this year....

I had promised my boyfriend i would stop at 10....i think he stopped counting or they all look the same. LOL


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

We (really my daughter) own two, one of those pregnant. Currently boarding (club herd lives at my house) 6 more pregnant does, 1 buck, 1 buckling, and 3 wethers.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 19 goats right now. Alpine, Saanen and some nubian x boer and nubian x kiko wethers.
10 are pregnant, all due May 5-11th.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have Four Saanen ladies, Daisy, Misty, Lilly and Paige (retired) and one Saanen buck..Amos..we have three Nubian..Jasmine, Mia and Begora...one Nubian buck..Jr, ..we have 10 lamancha ladies...Rosie being my first ever goat, Poppy, Eve, Summer, Lilly Diane, Felicity, Margaret, Gemma and Jewels and Our Lamancha Buck Thunder ( my avatar)...We have a few crosses...Dee is 1/2 saanen 1/2 Nubian.. and three Boer girls..Bernadette, Brenda and Bridget...and today hubby is bringing two more home...plus 20 babies from theses moms..: ) And Maureenas daisy who is boer/alpine cross....


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Well,, I only have Boer goats,, and as of last week I only had,,,
6 girls,, all traditional color & 100 %
1 Reg. buck , traditional color" Macky" 
& his son " Slider"from last year, also traditional in color & 100%..

Now here is where the last week part comes in,,  

3 of my doe's have kidded, so we now have 7 bouncing babys added to the herd in a weeks time,,
2 doe's birthed on 3/19/13 with twins, boy/girl each..
1 birthed on 3/24/13 with 3 boys..

So I now have 15 boer goats,,, until my last girl births this April.... and I thought rabbits multiplied fast...:coffee2:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I currently have...

1 Nubian/Lamancha cross Doe
1 Lamancha/Nubian cross Doe
1 pure Nigerian Dwarf Doe
1 pure Nigerian Dwarf buck
2 pure Nigerian Dwarf bucklings

So, 6 total.  It's just enough for me.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

21 purebred Nubian's (one boer) with more in the oven. This is including current kids still on the farm. That's not even thinking about the rest of the farm critters.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have 2 Nubian/boer cross 50/50) does2 little mini does, 1 saanen doe, 1 yearling boer doe, 3 mature boer does, 2 4 month old 99% does, 1 6 wk old FB doe, and 3 6-7 week old FB bucklings, and last but not least....my big ugly red FB boer buck. 
I'm picking up two paint boer does that are yearlings and a beautiful brown paint doeling in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

I love it! Keep em coming!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

As of 3 pm Today i have 11 goats

4 pygmy pig,Katie,kiren,Kyle 
2 boers-bear,fluffy- do any day
1 nigiran -charger,do any day
2-boer/ Nubian --Lana,brownie
2 fainters-cow,no name


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lets see....
5 Sr ND does
1 ND Jr. doe
1 LM Jr. doe
2 ND bucks
and 7 kids that are all sold but are here for 2 months 

I would really like to have more though!! And my herd grows by 1 or two yearly though it was suppose to stay at 4 ROFL!!!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Let me see? We have 9 Toggenburg does,1 goatling and 4 doe kids(sold a few) 2 wethers and one sheep called Barrrrrbeeeee...lol.AND!! not forgetting 2 very smelly stud bucks! Teejae


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

24 goat at this point.

10 kids, serveral are leaving.
5 milkers
3 does still have not kidded
3 yearling does
2 bucks
2 wethers

Plus 4 more goat coming at this point, although several of the above will be leaving


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel like I should buy more Goats now haha.. I have three right now. Soon to be 5, then I will have two does that I will show that are being loaned to me


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

DaisyMayFarm said:


> I have 5.
> Daisy, 2yr old LaMancha (American, I think) doe.
> 
> Violet, 5 week old LaMancha x Boer doeling.
> ...


These are my babies.

Daisy:









Violet:









Vinca:









Honey:









Hawthorne:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

As of....about 1:30 today, 2! Both Boer crosses!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Snickers: 5yr Pygmy cross. She is the baby of one of my first does. 









Taffy: 3yr old wether out of Snickers and a Kiko cross. 









Crowley: 2 month old out of Snicker's and a Pygmy X Nigerian. 









Ari: 3yr old doe from a Miniature Silky cross that I bought preggo. 









Gremlin: Ari's 2 month old daughter. She was one of a set of quads. 









Eddy: 1yr old from my late Bunny. He is Pygmy X Nigerian. 









Plus four little boys I'm selling. Traveler, Cider and his brother, Kipper.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

We have three. Nibbles is our 4 month old doe, Sprocket is our 4 month old buck and we just got Nibbles momma (Sassy). They are all ND.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Average 50 does give or take 3 or 4. Mixed boers/nubians mostly with some purebred of each.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 9 nigerian dwarfs and 1 grade nigerian right know.
Does
Gala Sold PPU
Hydee Due in April
Birdy
Gum Drop
Ocean
Daisy
Calico Kate
Jamocha grade doe
Bucks 
Bernard
Rango might be selling him
And a possible new addition in April
Marshall Dillon


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I currently have 1 Boer doe. I would love to have more, but I can't because Miracle has CL and is way to spoiled.  When she dies or gets too mean we can't keep her (whichever comes first LOL!) my mom would love to get an ND doeling or wether for a pet again. I want to get one from Skyla or Riley.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

we have 2 goats, both toggenburg/alpine mixes. one pregnant doe, and one doe yearling. i'm new to goats, so 2 is good enough for me for now..... hehe


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

we have 25.
1 nigerian buck 3 years old (brownie)
1 pygmy x nigerian buck 1 year old (jackson)
2 nigerian does 3 yrs old (nanny & granny)
1 nigerian doe 2 yrs old (Buttercup)
3 nigerian does 1 yr old (Princess, molly, & Dolly)
2 mini nubian does 1 yr old (Anna-belle, & Penelope)
2 nigerian wethers 1 yr old (Kiwi, & buddy)
2 nigerian doelings 6 months old ( Pumpkin, & Stella)
1 mini nubian x nigerian doeling 3 months old (Maybelle)
1 mini nubian x nigerian doeling 2 months old (pearlie)
2 nigerian doelings 1 1/2 months old (Miracle & Jasmine)
2 lamancha bucklings 1 month old (Bo & Luke)
1 nigerian doeling 1 month old (Bonnie)
1 nigerian buckling 1 month old (clyde)
1 nigerian doeling 3weeks old (sue)
1 nigerian doeling 2 weeks old (doris)
1 nigerian buckling 2 weeks old (mel)


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have 10 goats including kids!

-Pygmy Doe ~ Lily is 1 and a half years old. She's the little gray one.









-Boer Doe ~ Beverley, Bevv for short is about 6 years old. She's the big one in the pic above! Lol

-Saanen/Boer Cross Buck ~ His name is Billy. He is a year old. He is ALL white!









-Nigerian Dwarf Buck ~ His name is Huey. He is a year and a half old. When I got him and he was 7 months and terrified of everyone. Today he's a love bug! He's the black and white one.









- All the kids! We have pygmy/nigerian dwarf crosses and saanen/boer crosses! My Pygmy had 4 my Boer had 3 but someone took her only doe as a bottle baby. I am keeping two of the kids! The rest are already sold and waiting to be weaned so they can go to their new home! All 4 left are going to the same people.









THE KIDS I'M KEEPING----

-Pygmy Nigerian Dwarf Doeling ~ Her name is Lilah she is only 5 weeks old and currently living in my house as a bottle baby. Her mama rejected her at three days old. We almost lost her.









-Saanen/Boer Cross Buck ~ He is 4 weeks old and dam raised. His name is Gulligan! He is such a sweetie.









I may be getting a Pygora doeling to! That is if I can get my dad on board! Lol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Back to 12 again

1-Boer buck
3- 4 month old boer does
2-year lying does -1bred
2-boer/Nubian mix does
2 fainters does -1bred
1-Pygmy buck
1-Nigerian doe -bred


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

imthegrt1 said:


> Back to 12 again
> 
> 1-Boer buck
> 3- 4 month old boer does
> ...


That's quite the array of breeds! Wish I had the pasture for more goats... I love my boers but I really want a fainter and some type of standard dairy... not sure which breed yet


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

I did have two but now im back down to 1  my Dobby  lol 
Im gonna get a Purebred or Dairy Mix Lamancha though  so then ill be back up to two  lol


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

About 30.
Ghetti, Dawn, Minister, Midnight, Survivor, Ghitta, Crème, Bug, Wild Fire*, *Barbie*,* David, Rufus, Nut, Fluff, Eclipse, Footsie, Angel Gabriel, Simone' , Kuala, Khufu, Coffee, Nala , Rosemary, Morgana, Genevieve, Cupid, Angelique, . Belle, + 4 kids and 3 does left to kid.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Stubby, Pinky & Mei Mei all 3 pure white Saanen/Alpine mixes.

Stubby & Pinky's kids 50% Saanen, 25% Alpine 25% Boer (1 buckling, not sure where he's going yet)

LiL Goat pure Nubian buckling

Jane registered ND (due in June)

Nemo registered ND buckling (great lines, he will be the herd sire for my NDs)

9 total, 1 due in 2.5 months, hoping for trip does LoL. Hope to have double by next year  just don't tell hubby!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

100+ Kiko and Kiko crosses with a few assorted dairy and dairy cross breeds thrown in because they are good does and outstanding mothers.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

6 total -
3 Nubians 1 Mamma, a doeling and buckling kid
3 Nigi's 2 wethers and a buck

Likely, keeping them all! LOL


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Right now I have seven. Three adult does one buck and three kids. Two doelings and a buckling with one more doe with at least one bun in the oven.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I have 4 bucks and 11 does. Hoping to increase the herd by 6-ish this year. They are all registered Nubians.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

We have 18 now, all Boers. One buck, one wether, 9 does, 4 bucklings and 3 doelings.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have six. Nubian Buck, Nubian Doe, Nubian Doe Kid, Nubian wether kid and 
2 half nubian (half feral mix?) - one a doe kid, one a wether:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> my mom would love to get an ND doeling or wether for a pet again. I want to get one from Skyla or Riley.


Aww! Thanks Kayla! Glad to know someone likes my goaties!  means a lot


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 2 goats. 
Prim - 1 1/2 month old cou claire- Alpine (crossed with another dairy breed)
Rue - 1 1/2 month old chamoise- purebred Alpine


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, here goes. We have:

Nigerian Dwarf Goats
6 bred does 
4 doelings from Sept/12
2 wethers 
1 baby buckling 
2 adult bucks

AlpineX
2 adult does
3 doe kids (bottle babies)
2 buck kids (bottle babies)

22! OMgosh, well, the alpines are going out in the woods to "work" this year. So, they have a job. I'll be milking the Nigerians...so they are paying their way too. And, I love them all, so there!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

IONFarm your avatar is adorable!

Here are our goats faces 

"Annabelle" - 3 year old Mini Alpine and her new bucklings. 









Annabelle's "neice" Saved. Mini Alpine x Pygmy:









Future herd sires, Pepe' and Arneux. 5 week old Alpine bucklings.









With two Alpine does arriving next week... :laugh:


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 7.

1 Alpine/Saanen cross doe in milk - Della
1 Alpine/Saanen cross buckling - Moonpie
1 Kinder Doe - Daisy - For Sale
1 Kinder wether - no name - For sale
3 Alpine, Saanen, crosses doelings (bottle babies) - no names yet. I wanted to make sure they all survived before I let my kids name them.
1 Boer buckling that I am hoping to get next week to help breed my girls so we can sell the babies for meat next year. He will be a bottle baby too. Ack!!!

So I have 7, going up to 8, hoping to go down to 6 after I sell the Kinders. 

Tracy - and I'm always trolling craigslist and Facebook pages for more to buy. What is wrong with me???


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I can manage 10 "keepers", I have 9 right now. And I have a reservation for a 2014 doeling who will be number 10. Kids either sell or go to the freezer (they have to earn their keep here, even though I love having them and have some that have earned pet status). 

So the keepers I have right now:
BUCKS:
Buckthorn, mostly meat mix, (Boer/Kiko x Nubian)
Stoli, 3rd generation mini Nubian

WETHERS (in training to be driving goats, companions to the bucks during the off season):
Chickory, LaMancha/Boer x Oberhasli
Gus, Nubian/heck-if-I-know-but-probably-Saanan

DOES:
Sage, Boer/Alpine (most delicious milk ever)
Rosemary II, LaMancha/Boer x Alpine (Sage's daughter, I hope her milk as good as her dam's)
Ivy, ADGA Am. Togg
Kahlua, mini Nubian
Pepper, ADGA PB Nubian.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I currently have 6. One new herd sire, a wether for cart training, and 4 does. 3 does are pregnant and due within the next two weeks. I am planning on keeping a doeling from one since I lost my buck this year it is perfect time to keep one.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Right now we have 3 goaties. 

Mindy is an 11 year-old Nubian who may or may not be pregnant right now. (Oh PLEASE be pregnant, Minders!) 

Then there's Annika who will be 3 in April. She's a Nigerian Dwarf and is definitely pregnant!

Last of all there is baby Ditza, our LaMancha. She's a month old doe kid that we are bottle raising. She's got champion bloodlines, so we're hoping she'll bless us some quality does on the future!

Our set-up is rather small, so we're probably going to maintain a 4-5 doe limit.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

We are hovering somewhere near 30 with 7 more does due to kid by the end of the year- all Nigerians...


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Right now we have 6 goats.we are adding an Alpine buck this summer as well. 
We initially got our first two goats (alpine and saanen) last summer, then ended up with three more by the end of that summer and we just picked up our new Nubian buckling. 
Milk is what we wanted and we are happy to have our own personal dairy animals 

Daisy - Saanen doe
Vicxen - Alpine doe
Mossy - Oberhasli doeling
Mist - Nubian doe
Lily - Nubian doeling
Diesel - Nubian buckling


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

1 buck, 6 does, 6 baby girls, 1 baby weather. love them all hard to sell them.


----------

